# Código de colores. Código 101 de los capacitores. Porcentaje de tolerancia



## El_Mago_ (Feb 8, 2011)

Código de colores. Código 101 de los capacitores. Porcentaje de tolerancia

Determinar el valor de un capacitor por medio del código de colores no es difícil y se rea se realiza sin problemas.

Al igual que en los resistores este código permite de manera fácil establecer su valor






El código 101:

Muy utilizado en condensadores cerámicos. Muchos de ellos que tienen su valor impreso, como los de valores de 1 uF o más

Donde:  uF = microfaradio

Ejemplo: 47 uF, 100 uF,  22 uF, etc. 

Para capacitores de menos de 1 uF,   la unidad de medida es ahora el pF (picoFaradio) y se expresa con una cifra de 3 números. Los dos primeros números expresan su significado por si mismos, pero el tercero expresa el valor multiplicador de los dos primeros

Ejemplo:

Un condensador que tenga impreso 103 significa que su valor es 10 + 1000 pF  = 10, 000 pF. Ver que 1000 son 3 ceros (el tercer número impreso).
En otras palabras 10 más 3 ceros = 10 000 pF

El significado del tercer número se muestra en la siguiente tabla.



Después del tercer número aparece muchas veces una letra que indica la tolerancia expresada en porcentaje (algo parecido a la tolerancia en las resistencias)

La siguiente tabla nos muestra las distintas letras y su significado (porcentaje)



Ejemplo: Un capacitor tiene impreso lo siguiente:

104H 
104 significa 10 + 4 ceros = 10,000 pF
H = +/- 3% de tolerancia.

474J
474  significa  47 + 4 ceros =  470,000 pF,
J = +/- 5% de tolerancia.
470.000pF = 470nF = 0.47µF

Algunos capacitores tiene impreso directamente sobre ellos el valor de 0.1 o 0.01, lo que sindica 0.1 uF o 0.01 uF


----------

